# Anyone know where this is from?



## Notkastar (May 21, 2016)

Been seeing this tums post everywhere and I still have no idea where it's from.
The post said "Rolling Star" but, All that gave me where results for one of Bleach's Openings lolz 

Anyone know where this really is from?


----------



## xofrats (May 22, 2016)

It's a Korean movie called: Earth Rep Rolling Stars 
I haven't seen it, but it looks like fun


----------



## Harbinger (May 22, 2016)

That bottom right guy in the car looks like the guy that looks like that from Mulan.


----------



## Notkastar (May 22, 2016)

xofrats said:


> It's a Korean movie called: Earth Rep Rolling Stars
> I haven't seen it, but it looks like fun
> View attachment 11554



Thanks a ton, 
My search is over lol
n_n


----------

